# Kennel where Biden got his puppy loses license



## AbbyK9

Pennsylvania breeder who sold Biden a puppy loses license | Philadelphia Inquirer | 01/12/2011



> The state has pulled the plug on the Chester County dog breeder who sold Vice President Biden a puppy. The Agriculture Department revoked the license held by Linda Brown, who operates Jolindy's Shepherds in Spring City, for repeated violations of kennel laws.
> In a Nov. 19 order, the agency listed dozens of violations, including filthy kennels, contaminated food and water, and dogs crammed in cages with fewer than six inches of headroom. The agency made the order public this week at The Inquirer's request.


As far as I'm concerned, that could not have happened to a better kennel. It was about time this place was shut down. She was previously cited on many occasions, has had public complaints filed against her, and has been suspended from the AKC.


----------



## Jax08

It's about time.


----------



## onyx'girl

Sweet!! But I'm sure there will be a backlash because she was "targeted" by all the animal rights do-gooders.


----------



## DFrost

onyx'girl said:


> Sweet!! But I'm sure there will be a backlash because she was "targeted" by all the animal rights do-gooders.


Was she "targeted" because they didn't like her, or because the charges were true? If they were true, from what direction would the backlash come. If the charges weren't true, then I would certainly expect a backlash.

DFrost


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

And who was that guy...that found the puppy for the Bidens - remember that part of it - he was some big do to do or something...


----------



## onyx'girl

I know when the pups breeder was made public, there was alot of hints that it was a glorified puppy miller and the breeder felt like she was being harrassed. She wished her name was never mentioned so I'm sure she had to clean up her act...but obviously it wasn't good enough. http://www.ohmidog.com/tag/jolindys/


----------



## onyx'girl

I wonder how Biden's pup is doing? Or if he still has it...


----------



## sagelfn

About time!

Most recent thing I found on "Champ" Champ Biden in the spotlight - KARIN TANABE & AMIE PARNES | POLITICO CLICK


----------



## AbbyK9

Oh, I'm sure the breeder felt like she was being "harrassed" - she probably hoped that she would be able to translate the publicity from Biden purchasing his puppy there into big-time puppy sales. What she didn't bank on was that the media coverage would lead to people Googling her and looking into her records.

Long before she sold a puppy to Biden, she was suspended from the AKC for a year for falsifying paperwork. In 2007, a year before she sold Biden a puppy, she was discussed in a thread titled "How many dogs" on PDB. At that point, she was a USDA licensed kennel with 90 dogs total.

She also runs another facility, Wolf Den Kennel, which has a K5 license (251 or more dogs per year) and also uses the kennel name von Braunhaus (not to be confused with VOM Braunhaus, different kennel altogether).

She's failed inspections prior to Biden coming to pick up his puppy. The inspection that happened right around the time Biden got his puppy was a regularly scheduled one that would have happened whether Biden came or not. It took place on 10 December. Biden picked up the puppy on 12 December and the inspection report was posted to the PA Department of Agriculture website on 15 December. She failed the inspection before he came to pick the puppy up and has failed, AFAIK, every inspection since, too.

As far as I'm concerned, with her kennel's track record, she can't really blame "animal rights activisits" for the bad press. She can blame herself for inviting the media onto her property, hoping to make big bucks off her puppy farm by selling to Biden.


----------



## onyx'girl

I know, she'll spin it any way she wants...and she'll blame PETA, and the republicans or the democrats, or the tea party. 
All you have to do is google her name and her history has several pages. Nothing more than a miller. The link I posted was from last year.
When John&Kate got their pups, the publicity on that breeder was much the same, but at least he didn't have over 50 dogs on site!


----------



## AbbyK9

Oh, I'm sure someone other than herself is going to be blamed. Isn't that how it works? If things don't work out in your favor (ie, increased sales), blame everyone you can for ruining your business. Heaven forbid she might look at her breeding practices or the fact that she has 5 litters on the ground at one time (as she did when Biden picked up his puppy) and can't care for as many dogs as she has.

And when people put themselves in the news on purpose, they really should not be surprised when people take things they say with more than just a grain of sand and investigate.


----------



## Liesje

I like how she says she was targeted b/c of Biden, yet I remember Chris providing records of her citations from before that.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Hummm....and I think she took the 'almost same' name of a kennel (or two) from others. Use their reputation to sell your dogs under their name.


----------



## onyx'girl

Makes me wonder how many ended up in the rescues around the land. That many litters on the ground constantly she wasn't choosy in how she was placing them, I'm sure. Doubt she'd tattoo them or chip them in case they came back to her kennel.


----------



## mychance

onyx'girl said:


> Makes me wonder how many ended up in the rescues around the land.


We've placed more than one . . .


----------



## Jax08

I've heard from other rescues in that area that they have placed several from her as well.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Another miller bites the dust, outstanding!


----------



## selzer

Or she will move somewhere else and start up again.


----------



## onyx'girl

Well, she won't be able to register them with AKC...so the CKC will have to do.


----------



## selzer

She lost her license with PA agriculture. Was she convicted of animal cruelty? Did AKC suspend her? I suppose I should read the article, trying to save time.


----------



## AbbyK9

From what I understand, she lost her license and has to sell / give away dogs until she is down to a specific number. I am not aware of her having been convicted of anything?

I know the AKC previously suspended her in 2006/2007 but am not 100% on what her current status with the AKC is.


----------



## GSDolch

Well, its something, but I wonder how long it will take her to get it back. :/


----------



## TitonsDad

It's all Bush's fault!!

-E


----------



## AbbyK9

> it's all bush's fault!!


:rofl:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

well Don Sharma, I don't see anything "harrassing" other than putting the truth out there. 

I am under the assumption that Biden had someone else pick the dog for him not himself. 

You may feel bad for the woman, Don't you feel bad for the dogs that were mistreated and abused?

Would YOU buy a dog from this woman? People like her need to be exposed so more dogs won't suffer. 

And I don't think this is anyone's "main concern" in life, it's a topic of discussion.


----------



## Jax08

Don Sharma said:


> The whole thing is ridiculous and harassment, when are people going to mind their own business and stop trying to make everyone's decisions for them. So what if he bought the puppy from a breeder; it was his decision, people should seriously lay off the woman. I feel bad for her. And as for those who protest and harass her, they should get a life if that is their main concern in life right now. It's all pathetic.


Nobody here has a problem with Mr. Biden buying from a breeder. The problem is with this particular breeder.

You feel sorry for a puppy mill? Really? Harassment would be if we contacted her, telling her what scum she is,over and over and over. Protest puppy mills? You betcha!

Is that link for Abyssinian cats in your sig for rescued cats? If so, before you feel to sorry for her, contact the GSD rescues in the area to see how many dogs from this particular kennel have gone through their rescues.

The idea that you would support adopting Abyssinian cats and then also support a puppy mill is pathetic.


----------



## Castlemaid

Strange . . . Don Sharma's post seems to have disappeared? I remember seeing it. Don Sharma could not have deleted it, it had been there too long.


----------



## Kris10

Castlemaid said:


> Strange . . . Don Sharma's post seems to have disappeared? I remember seeing it. Don Sharma could not have deleted it, it had been there too long.


He was posting to advertise a link.


----------



## Castlemaid

Kris10 said:


> He was posting to advertise a link.


Yeah, I saw the comments associated with his other posts. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08

What link? The link below his name did not break any rules. It was about ADOPTING cats.


----------



## Kris10

Jax08 said:


> What link? The link below his name did not break any rules. It was about ADOPTING cats.


Yes and sometimes these people have links to dating sites, or pens, or whatever. They jump around and post to numerous threads, sometimes so quickly the post barely makes sense, and then leave the forum. One post from this guy was simply a copy and paste from an article (someone noticed).

I see a lot of these early a.m. almost every day.


----------



## streamingeagle

JakodaCD OA said:


> well Don Sharma, I don't see anything "harrassing" other than putting the truth out there.
> 
> I am under the assumption that Biden had someone else pick the dog for him not himself.
> 
> You may feel bad for the woman, Don't you feel bad for the dogs that were mistreated and abused?
> 
> Would YOU buy a dog from this woman? People like her need to be exposed so more dogs won't suffer.
> 
> And I don't think this is anyone's "main concern" in life, it's a topic of discussion.


Mistreated and abused? Dog's suffering? I wonder how many of you posting to this thread have ever been to Jolindy? It's clear that not one of you have. 

I purchased a German Shepherd from Jolindy, and I was shocked to hear that Linda was cited. Jolindy was a dog's paradise... a spectacular farm with rolling hills, acres of grass with large fenced areas for the dogs to run in. When her father died, Linda spent her inheritance on a heated in-ground pool for the dogs. It was a very clean operation. The dogs are very well cared for and they are just beautiful. The only problem we have with our amazing German Shepherd is that she was spoiled by being weaned onto ground beef and rice, and she has never really had a taste for dog food. She is the smartest, most amazing and beautiful German Shepherd I have ever met. She is everything you could want in a dog... a great protector, but a loving and sweet friend. She came from very good lineage.

If you go to Jolindy's Facebook page you'll see post after post from satisfied customers... and lots of beautiful GSDs... like ours.

It seems that everyone has simply reached the conclusion that Jolindy is a "puppy mill" because of the number of litters produced each year. Had any of you actually taken the time to visit or talk to anyone who has you might understand how quantity doesn't necessarily equate to a lack of quality. Linda had a large operation, but she had the space, the facilities, the expertise and the help needed to run a large, but high quality dog breeding operation.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Well bringing this thread up again after being closed down for a very long time made me curious and I took a look. 

On the website there were no females listed only males with no info on them, just who their dams and sires were. No mention on health testing just that they came from healthy lines. 
New Jersey German Shepherd Puppies Breeders NJ Puppy

I saw on the puppy page that it was updated *Last updated on Friday, November 11, 2011 10:39:29 PM* so it is the current website. 

If there hadn't been the mention of V.P. Biden buying his dog there I would have thought I was at the wrong site. Maybe they are redoing the site and haven't finished it yet.

Below is what was on the bottom of the pages on the website. I thought she was a PA breeder but some of the pages show New Jersey and some show Maryland. So does she have 2 or 3 different kennels in the different states?

German Shepherd Puppies NJ | New Jersey German Shepherd Puppy | New Jersey German Shepherd Puppies | NJ German Shepherd Breeders 

Large Boned German Shepherd | Maryland A German Shepherd Puppy | MD German Shepherd Puppies | MD German Shepherd Breeders


----------



## Lucy Dog

Strange that this thread was resurrected by a new member with 1 post the same day Jolindy's website was updated with puppies available. What a coincidence!


----------



## ILGHAUS

On another page I found links showing Pa though with 3 different states listed most go to the same pages .....

Large Boned German Shepherd Puppy | PA German Shepherd Puppy | Pennsylvania German Shepherd Puppies | PA German Shepherd Breeders | More Resources


----------



## Lucy Dog

Where did you find all these links? Did you google them and these came up?


----------



## ILGHAUS

I did a search on the kennel and at the bottom of different pages (same site) were these different links. Doesn't make any sense. Most went back to same basic pages but each state also had a page that was slightly different. One had pictures of GSDs swimming in a pool but all the other pages were the same from all 3 listings. 

So since the same pages I was wondering if maybe there were kennels in 3 different states owned by the same person.

From one of the MD links this came up. http://www.jolindys.com/id6.html


----------



## Lucy Dog

Yeah I see what you're talking about... that's weird. 

Maybe she puts that stuff on her different pages so it's easier to find that site when doing a google search. Like someone new to shepherds and types in something like "NJ german shepherds" and up comes jolindy's "dog paradise" even though they're located in Maryland.

Her contact information is listed as a MD address and the same goes for the 410 (maryland) area code to contact them.


----------



## streamingeagle

There is no conspiracy. I have no relationship with Linda Brown, other than the fact that I purchased a puppy from her 7 years ago. I just happened to come across this news yesterday after coming across the Jolindy web page. I prefer not to broadcast my personal details on web forums, but if you want to chat, send me a message through the forums. I just felt the need to speak up after reading this thread, based on first-hand knowledge that is the exact opposite of all of the uninformed speculation I read here.

Apparently she moved to MD. It's a real shame... Jolindy was a spectacular farm. Again... have any of you been there? Anyone? You can google it... 723 Saylors Mill Rd. Spring City PA... to get a look from above. I've attached a couple of photos (the dog in the 3rd photo is the father of my puppy).

I'm sure that everyone who participates here knows a good dog when they meet one. As a dog person, I can assure you that the puppy we purchased is top quality in every way. Linda's dogs were very healthy, and clearly very well cared for.

BTW - Linking to web pages with phrases like "New Jersey German Shepherd Puppies" in the anchor text of the link is a common technique for search engine optimization.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

this is an old thread, it's great you love your dog , everyone should

Obviously something made the county or whomever, go in and revoke her license, maybe things have changed since you've been there..

No matter, once you get press like they did, it isn't good for puppy sales no matter how great their dogs are


----------



## gsdraven

streamingeagle said:


> Apparently she moved to MD. It's a real shame... Jolindy was a spectacular farm. Again... have any of you been there? Anyone? You can google it... 723 Saylors Mill Rd. Spring City PA... to get a look from above. I've attached a couple of photos (the dog in the 3rd photo is the father of my puppy).


Was there last weekend for the auction. The farm has been sold. I'll assume you haven't been there in a while.


----------



## AbbyK9

> Jolindy was a spectacular farm.


Clearly, you are using the word "spectacular" in a context that is unfamiliar to me.

As far as I'm concerned, "spectacular" is not a word I would use to describe a breeder who was suspended from the AKC for falsifying registration paperwork on her dogs. It's also not a word I would use for a breeder who has consistently failed her annual inspections from the Department of Agriculture - before Biden ever bought from her.


----------



## PatchonGSD

Wow.....I know this is a super old post, but I never heard about this. How sad.


----------



## KRIS82

_I've had a personal experience with this place, and I would NEVER EVER recommend it to anyone. PERIOD._


----------



## Anubis_Star

streamingeagle said:


> Mistreated and abused? Dog's suffering? I wonder how many of you posting to this thread have ever been to Jolindy? It's clear that not one of you have.
> 
> I purchased a German Shepherd from Jolindy, and I was shocked to hear that Linda was cited. Jolindy was a dog's paradise... a spectacular farm with rolling hills, acres of grass with large fenced areas for the dogs to run in. When her father died, Linda spent her inheritance on a heated in-ground pool for the dogs. It was a very clean operation. The dogs are very well cared for and they are just beautiful. The only problem we have with our amazing German Shepherd is that she was spoiled by being weaned onto ground beef and rice, and she has never really had a taste for dog food. She is the smartest, most amazing and beautiful German Shepherd I have ever met. She is everything you could want in a dog... a great protector, but a loving and sweet friend. She came from very good lineage.
> 
> If you go to Jolindy's Facebook page you'll see post after post from satisfied customers... and lots of beautiful GSDs... like ours.
> 
> It seems that everyone has simply reached the conclusion that Jolindy is a "puppy mill" because of the number of litters produced each year. Had any of you actually taken the time to visit or talk to anyone who has you might understand how quantity doesn't necessarily equate to a lack of quality. Linda had a large operation, but she had the space, the facilities, the expertise and the help needed to run a large, but high quality dog breeding operation.


I can tell you right now that she is NOT breeding proven, titled working dads (or show line dog for those in the show world), therefor she IS a puppy mill and has NO right breeding unproven dogs!

BYBs and Puppy Mills are the downfall of every breed out there! Breeding dogs with health and temperament problems, dogs that don't fit what the breed SHOULD be, dogs that only bring the breed down.

Yes, you CAN get lucky. I purchased Zeke out of a newspaper, and outside of a few minor health issues (GENETIC, might I add), he is an AMAZING dog. Smart, social, well trained, beautiful, etc... I got lucky. I also got Luther out of the newspaper, and ended up with an aggressive fear biter that had to be euthanized after 3.5 years of pure ****, after the poor dog suffered endlessly due to unsound nerves, after my poor furniture and carpet suffered endlessly, and after a few of my cats suffered endlessly (one even resulting in death). 

No one has ANY business producing dogs the way she does. Even if they are all taken care of on her property, she is breeding animals that should not be bred, clogging rescues and shelters that should not be clogged, and contributing first hand to the 4 million homeless dogs euthanized every year in this country alone. 

I am all for breeders, because I love purebred shepherds. But you can guarantee the only breeders I will deal with in the future, will NOT be producing dogs like her, will NOT have dogs ending up in rescues like hers, will NOT be like her.


----------

